# Another Kanji ID



## pd7077 (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m working on a 360mm honyaki yanagiba for a friend, and I’m curious if anyone recognizes this kanji. My buddy was told that it’s a Genkai, but the kanji doesn’t match previous Genkais that I’ve worked on.


----------



## Customfan (Apr 28, 2019)

That is accurate.

Its an early Genkai.... they are rather rare to see...


----------



## pd7077 (Apr 28, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks for the info [emoji1303]


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 29, 2019)

Could you post a pic of whole knife, both sides? Not that it's needed for your question, I know. Because I need more KNIFE PORN.


----------

